# Dog blinds. Which is the best?



## Robert Hines (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone have any opinions on the different dog blinds that are on the market? I am leaning towards the Avery due to its size. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

This is a common topic at http://refugeforums.com/refuge/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=30&f=9. Might want to do a search there, if you haven't already.


----------



## Brad n Drake (Apr 22, 2008)

I did a lot of looking and research. I ended up getting the avery ground force. Its very easy to assemble. Takes about 5 seconds. Plenty of room too.


----------



## Murdock84 (Jun 2, 2008)

I also have the ground force. Dog goes in one side and out the other. No trying to get a dog to turn around inside like most of the other blinds.


----------



## Robert Hines (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you for the input. You guys have may my decision a lot easier! I am going to go grab one this week end. :grab:


----------



## duckslayer (Jul 17, 2008)

Any of the Avery blinds are O.K, but I prefer the GHG Ground Force. Its very easy to setup and take down. 
Flint River Retrievers & Supplies


----------



## jpbois (Apr 14, 2007)

I have the GHG ground force... Up and down in seconds and folds up nicely when have to carry it in.


----------



## BobT (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd have to echo the other guys sentiments. I've gone through a pup hut and a finisher dog blind. The finisher is still around and functional, but that tention "umbrella like" extension system stinks. When your hands are frose and its caked with mud...uh no fun and dosn't stay put have the time. As for the pup hut I really like the profile of it, but the poles didn't make it a season. I got the groundforce blind and have loved it.


----------



## crw910 (Mar 15, 2008)

Is it worth getting the dog blinds?


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've had the finisher blind for several years. No complaints, but this season I'm going to the Ground Force. I like the two door setup for my 93 pound lab (no he is not overweight or out of shape  ) It is quite a sight to see him in there spinning around!


----------



## GONEHUNTIN' (Sep 21, 2006)

I simply lay the dog next to me and lay a piece of camo netting over it. Lot lower profile. I leave the head out.


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've decided to take my finisher and put a back door in it. I like the overall height of the blind, especially for my larger dog. Cutting a new door in it is a lot cheaper than a new Ground Force Blind.


----------

